# water and wast books



## سليمان1 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

أقدم لكم مكتبة مميزة water and wast أرجوا أن تنتفعوا بها وأسألكم الدعاء
http://www.4shared.com/dir/U5JjKeQi/water_and_waste.html


----------



## mkn (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*Password required*

Pls, We need password for 
Water_Treatment_Handbook_-_Ond
Regards


----------



## مهندس المحبة (15 نوفمبر 2010)

عاشت الأيادي أخي العزيز على هذه المكتبة المتميزة وننتظر الجديد من مواضيعك .........


----------



## حماده عيد محمد (16 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ولكن كان لى طلب صغير . اريد بعض الكتب والمراجع باللغة العربية


----------



## مهندس المحبة (16 نوفمبر 2010)

حماده عيد محمد قال:


> بارك الله فيك ولكن كان لى طلب صغير . اريد بعض الكتب والمراجع باللغة العربية



الكتب باللغة العربية جدا قليلة ولاتوجدمجانية إلا ماندر وتوجد في القسم عدة كتب يمكنك البحث عنها وبالتوفيق ......​


----------



## jassim78 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز


----------



## خلوف العراقي (19 نوفمبر 2010)

سلمت يمينك يابطل


----------



## alihouhou (20 نوفمبر 2010)

إذا تفضلت أخي الكريم نريد الباسورد 
شكراً


----------



## سليمان1 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أخى تجد الباسورد على يمين واجهة الملف وهو www.pdms.ir أسألك الدعاء


----------



## سليمان1 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم هذه بعض الملفات العربية إن شاء الله تفيد تجدونها على هذه الروابط أسألكم الدعاء

http://www.4shared.com/get/zmt-lFCY/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/zmt-lFCY/___online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/document/8lIuI4zh/___.htm
http://www.4shared.com/document/dWd0BstI/____.htm
http://www.4shared.com/document/AQRFrb5s/_____.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/wPtiYL5A/___online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/wPtiYL5A/___online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/document/lktRpSA-/________.htm
http://www.4shared.com/document/Gq1mKVPZ/_____-.htm


----------



## سليمان1 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

وهذه أيضا
http://www.4shared.com/file/vL0ZFE0J/____.htm
http://www.4shared.com/document/y7ZOeDGm/_-___.htm
http://www.4shared.com/document/9Iot9YcP/__online.htm


----------



## mohameddhamra (5 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohameddhamra (13 يناير 2011)

اجزل لكم الله الثواب


----------

